# [SOLVED] Battle for Middle Earth 2 problem



## devil666 (Oct 19, 2009)

*HI*

I have the following problem I have a screen 22 and I want to put the game on *Resolution 1680 x 1050 *

I HAVE WIN 7

*becomes;;*


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth 2 problem*

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Sorry I don't understand your problem, could you please explain what exactly is going wrong.


----------



## devil666 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth 2 problem*

I recently got a 22 inch screen and noticed that the there has to analyze what I want ie 1680 1050 can I somehow put the ???

ok now??


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth 2 problem*

Hello,
is there not option in the game to set the resolution at 1680 x 1050?
maybe the game does not support that resolution
what is your LCD brand? have you installed its driver? (the one that came with the CD)


----------



## devil666 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth 2 problem*



RockmasteR said:


> Hello,
> is there not option in the game to set the resolution at 1680 x 1050?
> maybe the game does not support that resolution
> what is your LCD brand? have you installed its driver? (the one that came with the CD)


i install all driver 

i whont a fix a patch 
Anything can change analyze


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth 2 problem*

If you are trying to set your resolution in the game to 1680 x 1050 and it's not showing, then try this:

Open the folder C:\Users\*your username*\. Then press Alt+T and click Folder Options -> View -> Show hidden files, folders and drives. Click OK. Then open AppData, then Local. There should be a Battle for Middle-earth 2 folder in there. Open it and find the "options.ini" file. Open that file, and find the resolution settings, and change them to the desired 1680 x 1050.

Try the game after that and see if it works.


----------



## devil666 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth 2 problem*



Indoril Nerevar said:


> If you are trying to set your resolution in the game to 1680 x 1050 and it's not showing, then try this:
> 
> Open the folder C:\Users\*your username*\. Then press Alt+T and click Folder Options -> View -> Show hidden files, folders and drives. Click OK. Then open AppData, then Local. There should be a Battle for Middle-earth 2 folder in there. Open it and find the "options.ini" file. Open that file, and find the resolution settings, and change them to the desired 1680 x 1050.
> 
> Try the game after that and see if it works.


what you mean click Folder Options 

i have win 7


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth 2 problem*

If you pressed Alt+T, it would have brought up the Tools menu near the top of the window. One of the options on that menu is "Folder Options".

I made a mistake above. Where I said to go to AppData, then Local, you actually need to go to Roaming instead of Local.


----------



## devil666 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth 2 problem*

I found it okay. Thanks ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth 2 problem*

Glad to be of help. All working now?


----------



## devil666 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth 2 problem*



Indoril Nerevar said:


> Glad to be of help. All working now?


yes all is ok


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Glad to hear it. Enjoy the game. :smile:


----------

